# Mizuno Faldo ID irons - anyone know anything about them?



## Jaarus (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi all,
Does anyone know anything about these clubs?

Can find nothing about them, bar seeing their name in the Mizuno timeline - which doesnt help much.
Even come across posts on the Mizuno forums with people asking for info and no-one (including mizuno staff) seem to know anything about them??


----------



## MashieNiblick (Mar 23, 2012)

Well wadda ya know. Got an old Mizuno brochure from 1996 which has these in it.

Says they are cast stainless steel cavity backs with progressive swingweight, low centre of gravity and reduced turf drag. Specs (loft, lie and length) are pretty standard and with choice of steel or graphite Mizuno branded shafts.

Basically an entry level club using Faldo's name as a selling point.

Cast stainless steel  clubs are harder than forged clubs so they are more durable but arguably have less "feel" (and believe me we have argued about it on this forum!). Nearly all entry level/beginners sets are cast. But for example Lee Westwood uses cast clubs.

Mizuno are a top brand mainly specialising in forged clubs so they'll be decent quality but won't be in the same bracket as their classic forged blades.

Looking at your other post I can see you are on a tight budget. In that case it's as well to be aware that old clubs may need regripping which will be about Â£6 a club if your local pro does it so worth looking out for a set that have good grips.


----------



## Jaarus (Mar 23, 2012)

Finally some answers! (its not the first time I have looked at these clubs)

Thank you very much for taking the time to jot that down - hopefully it will help other people who stumble across them in the future!


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 23, 2012)

Bought a set back in the mid 90's. I liked them, and played to mid single figures for about 5yrs before moving on to something more top of the range - didn't improve my handicap with the fancy stuff I've had since.


----------



## AMcC (Mar 23, 2012)

Jaarus said:



			Hi all,
Does anyone know anything about these clubs?

Can find nothing about them, bar seeing their name in the Mizuno timeline - which doesnt help much.
Even come across posts on the Mizuno forums with people asking for info and no-one (including mizuno staff) seem to know anything about them??







Click to expand...

I currently use theses irons, have had them since new.  Initially bought Mizuno TCD irons, but they had problems with the finish flaking off.  Was given a set of Faldo ID irons.  Had them adjusted for length and made one and half degrees upright.  Think I got them around 1984 and although I am thinking of changing soon have been really happy with them.  They are cast and certainly do not show much in the way of wear.  I was playing off around 28 when I got them and managed down to 14 for a couple of months at my previous club.  There is less feel of them than some of the forged clubs I have tried and an occasional clunky feeling off them.
As I said I have been happy with how I have been playing with them and despite technology moving on I am still a bit reticent to change.


----------



## bigslice (Mar 23, 2012)

AMcC said:



			I currently use theses irons, have had them since new. Initially bought Mizuno TCD irons, but they had problems with the finish flaking off. Was given a set of Faldo ID irons. Had them adjusted for length and made one and half degrees upright. Think I got them around 1984 and although I am thinking of changing soon have been really happy with them. They are cast and certainly do not show much in the way of wear. I was playing off around 28 when I got them and managed down to 14 for a couple of months at my previous club. There is less feel of them than some of the forged clubs I have tried and an occasional clunky feeling off them.
As I said I have been happy with how I have been playing with them and despite technology moving on I am still a bit reticent to change.
		
Click to expand...

come on alan get rid of Mizzy faldo and time for GRAIN FLOW FORGED


----------



## AMcC (Mar 23, 2012)

I have a spec written up for MP 53 s but just not sure - decisions


----------



## pncjb (Aug 14, 2017)

Jaarus said:



			Hi all,
Does anyone know anything about these clubs?

Can find nothing about them, bar seeing their name in the Mizuno timeline - which doesnt help much.
Even come across posts on the Mizuno forums with people asking for info and no-one (including mizuno staff) seem to know anything about them??







Click to expand...

hi, I bought a iron set of second hand Mizuno ID back in the late 80's or very early 90's. Mine are cast mild steel, not stainless. they are chrome plated and have very slight peripheral weighting, not like some I have seen in photos, which are deep cavity, they must have made several models, I used mine for many year, they have True Temper S400 shafts, on the 8th august 1992 I shot par, 72 , with them, I was regularly shooting in the high 70's low 80's. I still have them, but just in a box in the attic. I think with new grips and probably new shafts , they would work fine, be nice to have them totally refurbished like new. But, I suspect they do not perform as well as modern hi tech clubs, they are from a different era. I still have my McGregor Persimmon driver and 3 Wood as well from back then. I must be a bit of a Magpie.
I know this doesn't clear up your question, as it seems they must have made several versions with the same name, mine do not say Nick Faldo, but have a red triangle with N F logo.


----------

